# PRE:



## Menger

Hola colegas
Son unos textos promocionales de unas zapatillas barefoot.
No pillo muy bien qué puede ser ese PRE:
Agradeceré mucho toda ayuda, Menger

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_... Betreff: -20% Rabatt ab dem 2. Paar
*Pre:* Vielseitiges Barfußgefühl mit XXX jetzt 20% günstiger!
Jetzt -20% ab dem zweiten Paar..._


----------



## Alemanita

¿Podría ser que sea 'pre-owned', es decir, de segunda mano? ¿Se refiere quizás a la venta de zapatillas usadas?

O puede ser que sea alguna indicación tipográfia o de formateo.


----------



## Tonerl

_*pre =  vor, vorher, früher als, davor*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> _*pre =  vor, vorher, früher als, davor*_


100% einverstanden, Tonerl.
Bloß: an *der* Stelle


Menger said:


> _... Betreff: -20% Rabatt ab dem 2. Paar
> *Pre:* Vielseitiges Barfußgefühl mit XXX jetzt 20% günstiger!
> Jetzt -20% ab dem zweiten Paar..._


macht das wenig Sinn, oder?
Mal sehen, ob Menger mehr Informationen zu seinem Übersetzungsauftrag beisteuert.
Schönen Samstag!


----------



## Tonerl

Danke Alemanita für Deine Bestätigung ! Aber ich schlüge hier folgende Formulierung vor :

_*vorher:* Vielseitiges Barfußgefühl mit XXX  20% günstiger!
*Jetzt* -20% ab dem zweiten Paar...

*Übrigens:
"pre"*_- ist auch ein Akronym für _*" Preisvergleich" 
comparación de precios*_

*Also, wir warten am besten auf Mengers Informationen !

Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende*


----------



## Menger

Hola muchas gracias a los 2. 
Creo por desgracia que es poco probable que se trate de artículos de 2ª mano, la marca es muy conocida en Alemania y supongo que lo único que buscan es vender ejemplares nuevos, tantos como sea posible.
Lo del vorher podría ser una opción, aunque no acabo de verlo, lo que dice el texto es:

_*Pre:* Vielseitiges Barfußgefühl mit Pepitos* *jetzt *20% günstiger!_​
O sea, está dando vueltas siempre a lo mismo, que ahora se pueden comprar con un 20 % de descuento.
Lamento no poder dar un contexto más claro, es una plataforma y muchas veces no se puede ver cómo está estructurado el texto en el documento original, pero es lo que hay y con eso tengo que bregar.
Muchas gracias otra vez y buen sábado

*nombre falso de la marca


----------



## Tonerl

_*vorher:* Vielseitiges Barfußgefühl mit XXX  jetzt 20% günstiger!
*nachher/danach *-20% ab dem zweiten Paar..._


----------

